# Juice Calculator



## DougP (12/11/20)

Help!!!

I have been using the EjuiceJuiceMeUp calculator faithfully on a windows based laptop for years. 
I have now switched to a Mac laptop and it appears this program is not supported on Mac.

Anybody have recommendations for a ejuice calculator that runs on Mac. I would prefer a offline app where I can store my recipes on my laptop as opposed to saving them online on a web based app.



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (13/11/20)

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/ 

Their everything is awesome, also you have the added benefit of thousands and thousands of notes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (13/11/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/
> 
> Their everything is awesome, also you have the added benefit of thousands and thousands of notes!


Thanks for that will check it out 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/20)

If you have an android phone, I recommend LiqCalc. It's an awesome app. You can create an account and store your recipes too...


----------



## DougP (13/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> If you have an android phone, I recommend LiqCalc. It's an awesome app. You can create an account and store your recipes too...


Thanks for that, will check it out 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/5/22)

Missed this thread, oops. Anyway, this is still my tried and trusted one for a Windows PC. Been using it for over 6 years now: diyjuicecalculator.com


----------

